
Oceans Are Melting Glaciers from Below Much Faster Than Predicted, Study Finds - QuickToBan
https://insideclimatenews.org/news/25072019/glacier-melting-warming-oceans-climate-change-arctic-antarctica-study
======
masonic
Clickbait fake science sites get too many submittals here.

Oceans can't melt _glaciers_ because glaciers, by definition, are on
_landforms_. Ice over oceans, free-floating or attached, is _sea ice_.

As Wikipedia puts it, "Glaciers form only on land and are distinct from the
much thinner sea ice and lake ice that form on the surface of bodies of
water".

Accelerated melting of sea ice can ease glacial flow by clearing the exit, so
to speak, but that's not the same thing.

------
QuickToBan
Main discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20530813](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20530813)

